# Solar As A Modification?



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Sherry and I mostly dry camp. Wwe enjoy the state parks here more than the other private owned campgrounds in our area. Given that our state parks do not allow the use of generators of any kind no matter how low the DB's I have been playing with Idea's that will increase our capabilities to dry camp for longer stays. My first Mod was "the OutBack stickers" . Though it did not help directly with extending our dry camping stays ..Once we are fully set up I know were going to be lookin sharp doing it!!!

Second ,
Was the purchase of two trojan T-125 Batteries. enormous improvement over what the outback came equipped with.

My next endevor I would like the sites GURU's opinion on (ok you dont have to be a GURU , and all comments positive and negative are good comments!!!

Wwith Xmas rolling around I thought I might treat myself to the following:

I have come across what appears to be an extreamely reasonable solar setupS for RV's . I'm intrigued by the flexible version. Please read and tell me what you think? Pro's , Cons? and pittfalls. What is the advertisement not telling me about I should be aware of (if anything).

RV SOLAR PANEL Mounted

SOLAR PANEL PORTABLE


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scooter,

The main thing to remember with solar panels is that it takes alot of them to generate much power. And alot of panels costs alot of money. ALOT!!!









In most RV installations they are designed as battery chargers, and as a trickle charger they excel. You will not, on the other hand, be able to run anything of any significant load off the panels, again unless you have several thousand dollars worth.

The new flexible panels are the wave of the future, and in time will really bring prices way down. At the moment however, they will not save you alot.

Also, keep in mind that the panels are not going to run your AC equipment (refrigerator, microwave, A/C).

That being said, I think they are of value to the dry camper. Just don't expect them to do more than they can.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

From the research I did last year, I was looking into a 100 watt panel. the wattage of a system must be sized on the load you put on the battery system. And then in my area I need to add 30% more square footage of panels because of cloudy conditions, etc.

Solar is a great thing, it is expensive, and panels right now are on back order across the country.

Evaluate your needs and go from there. There are solar sites that help you calculate your needs. here is just an example....Mr. Solar website
RV Solar website

good luck. I want to do a solar system but cost is main concern for a good system.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

I am wholly ignorant of (tho' thoroughly fascinated by) solar energy .... but....

the panels that Scooter shows are for charging the battery - they don't claim to be the actual energy source. So why would anything be run off of them? ...and why would you need lots of 'em to recharge the battery?

Wouldn't the (battery operated) appliances, lights, etc. still be run off the battery, while the solar panels were keeping the battery charged? Therefore - campers wihtout electric. can camp longer 'cuz their battery won't run out (theoretically).

Sounds like a GREAT thing .... What am I missing?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Scooter

I have played with solar panels for about a year now. I 1st purchased my 1st panel on eBay (15 watt) including charge controller (this is important so you do not over charge your batteries) for $75 incl delivery. I wired my TT so I could connect the panel from the front or the rear depending on how your campsite is. I used automotive style quick connects. (pics in gallery).

Solar panel did extent my dry camping from 7 days to 10 days. (Still frugal with battery use) The solar panel took 2 days to charge both batteries after winter storage.

I just bought another panel (100 watt) eBay again. I was looking for a 50-75 but the 100w was too good of a deal. The reason for the upgrade is to keep my batteries at the full to 3/4 mark during dry camping. Also it should give me ample to run my furnance. We love fall dry camping. The real test will come next camping season.

Things Learned:

1 - would start with a min of 25-50w (always add more later if you need to)
2 - make panel portable (camp site vary on where the shade is)
3 - Overcast days make little difference (I was surprised with this one..but the meter does not lie)
4 - Charge controller with indicator light - Ensures that you know system is working.
5 - Add about 20' of wire to the panel (flexibility for locating panel)
6 - Have fun learning about this technology

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wolfwood,

You are absolutely right about you electrical demands running off the batteries, and the panels just charging the batteries. The rub is getting enough power out of the solar cells to make up for the power that is being drawn from the batteries. Without alot of panels you will not do that. As Thor said, it will extend your camping time, but eventually the batteries are going to run out.

If you want to be able to run without depleting your batteries, the solar panels are going to have to produce as much power as you are using. Thus alot of panels could be required.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I have a grat little solar panel that I pickd up that charges the batteries -- although only 6watts at a time -- so i use it more as a trickle charger then a power generator...

check with Northern Tool company ... they hve allot and are relatively cheap ... i will check with the guys here at work and ask them where they got mine from (i just handed them the money but it wasnt allot)...


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Great input, keep it comming.. Sherry and I are only exploring solar as a way to extend our stays. Not as a primary power source. I really think those portable flexible solar panels are pretty cool. Sherry would say ...Oh gosh ...Boy's and their Toys.!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> The rub is getting enough power out of the solar cells to make up for the power that is being drawn from the batteries. [snapback]63439[/snapback]​


Thanks, Doug - even I can understand that. But if you're using it as a constant trickle charge as Ghosty does - and you're somewhat frugal with the battery usage ... how many of these panels would you really need to keep a reasonable amount of battery available ? I do understand that a full recharge would take "awhile".... but if there's no drain during the day - and assuming the TV wasn't used to charge)....could 1 panel recharge the standard OB battery on a sunny day ?

The write-up doesn't say anything about connecting multiple panels...

Thanks for starting the discussion, Scooter. THIS is starting to sound like a REALLY cool Christmas present .... for Puff, of course.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood,

There are really just too many variables involved to give you a definitive answer. If you are frugal enough with power usage, have the panel located so as to get maximum sunlight and the weather is not to bad, then sure, you will see a real advantage even with one moderately sized panel.

To really get a solid answer though, you need to sit down and do an energy audit. Which items do you want to use? How much power do they draw, and how long will you use them each day? Then match that up against how much power the solar panel can be expected to produce in a given day, taking into account location, orientation and weather. When doing these calculations, you need to work in Amp/Hours (how many amps each item uses in one hours time).

If, for example, you are using 20 amp/hours a day, and your solar panel produces 15 amp/hours per day, you are going to drain your battery at a rate of another 5 amp/hours per day. Divide the number of amp/hours the fully charged battery is rated at by this number and the result will be how many days you can go. BTW these are just random numbers I picked, so don't use them directly! If your solar panel(s) produce more power thanyou are using, you can go forever!

Since many panels are rated in watts, by conversion you can expect about the following amperage outputs: 5 watt panel = 5 Amp/Hr/Day, 50 watt panel = 12-15 Amp/Hr/Day, 75 watt panel = 16-20 Amp/Hour/Day and a 100 watt panel will produce 22-26 amp/hours/day.

Hope this helps, I know it may be getting alot deeper into the subject than you may have wanted, but I am not sure how else to give you a good answer.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> wolfwood,
> There are really just too many variables involved to give you a definitive answer ....... I know it may be getting alot deeper into the subject than you may have wanted, but I am not sure how else to give you a good answer.
> 
> 
> ...


AAAAAGGGGHHHHHH - its that math thing again - RUN - RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!

Thanks - yeah - your answer really was what I was expecting - hope it helps others who are reading, too. I guess I hoped maybe - just maybe - this time the math stuff would have gone away. Solar's been around long enough - how come that annoying stuff (ie. math) hasn't been taken care of yet? See, that's why KB does all this kind of stuff. Our house is occupied by a contracts negotiator / legal writer and .... a CFO - see if you can guess which is which


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

So Doug, 
if I understand correctly using quantity 1 20W flexible panel at 319.00 bucks and change for S+H, and taking into account all numerous variables you afor mentioned . I could conceivably expect to extend battery life somewhere between 5 - 10 amp hr's per day? That would definately extend our stays dry camping. But then again so would investing that cash into two more Trojan T-125's


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Another thought is a windmill, my dad charges batteries at his house everyday 24x7, although not as portable or easy to setup as solar panels but with a mount on top of the TT and a few set screws your charging with the wind.

Out here in Colorado we have tons of wind and plenty of sun, maybe both would work.

Bill just thinking outside of the box.


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

I would love to see what an RV with a windmill looks like going down the highway


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

It would have to be removable


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Scooter,

Sounds about right to me. The panels may be a better long term investment though...









Hey! I like that windmill idea! I can see a whole Outbackers wind farm at the next rally!







That would turn a few heads!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I treat the solar thing more like an interest or small hobby. A co-worker at work just invested $50,000 to convert his house to solar. Me made the Global Mail. It is pretty cool when you look at the controls, batteries and panels. His panels actual self track the sun for optimal use.

With this investment he is able to backfeed the grid in th summer months but still requires utiltiy power for the winter. So far he has not managed to be "off the grid" but he is getting close. He figure another few years and some more $$$. He did this not as an investment but more as a hobby and challenge. He is also very pro environment and has little too much free $$$









Thor


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Hey Doug , Just trying to get a visual,
Not really thinking about potential future mod


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

lol If I end up going to my folks this weekend I'll take a picture of what they have, it's not the farm look. It might actually work on an OB.

Really I think it could sunny


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

LMAO lol:

Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Very nice Scooter!









An added bonus would be the ability to use the apron at the local airport for an overnight if you could not find a decent campground.

Of course, you would have to pretend to 'hand crank it' in the morning before you left... you know, to keep up the illusion!









Happy Flying,
Doug


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

Earlier this year I picked up a Kyocera 80W panel and a Blue Sky SB2000E charge controller. The total cost was about $450 including the mounting hardware. I mounted the panel on the roof and the charge controller on the panel below the refrigerator. On sunny days the battery charge current is between 2.8 and 3.0 amps. I have two trojan T-105 6V batteries and have dry camped for 7 days with no problems at all running lights, water pump and heater. Based on the research I did before getting the solar gear I would say that a 15W panel is fine for keeping the battery charged while the trailer is not in use. But if you want to make a significant increase in your dry camping time you should have a 50W or larger panel. Since we rarely camp with hookups the solar setup works well for us.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I asked the guys at work where we got all our sola things from ...

Affordable Solar Group, LLC
2501 Yale Blvd. SE, STE 105
Albuquerque, NM 87106
USA

Toll Free: 800.810.9939
Direct: 505.244.1154
Fax: 505.244.9222
International: 00+1+505.244.1154

Here is wha I would do -- give them a call -- they are super friendly -- and their prices are pretty darn good i was told -- but give them a call -- tell them exatly what you are doing -- and what batteries you have -- and they will tell you what they suggest --

and this way there is no math involved...

But i got the SUNLIN 6.5 watts and it charges all day and we use most of the battery stuff at night and then it charges the next day .. etc etc... barely keeps up -- but thats all i needed...

PS -- some of the flexible solar panels are NOT meant to stay open for long periods and will crack -- they will tell you which ones are able to be used year round and which ones are suppose to be used for mergencies only...


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> and this way there is no math involved...
> 
> [snapback]63530[/snapback]​


They'll figure it out .... no math .... I like that part!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Ahh! What fun would it be without the math?









Sounds liek a great resource though.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------

